
Facebook Exec Says AR Glasses Will Require New Chip Designs - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/semiconductors/design/dramatic-changes-in-chip-design-will-be-necessary-to-make-ar-glasses-a-reality
======
amacalac
Everyone building AR glasses has known this for many years. I worked at one of
the leading AR glasses companies in the mid 2010's. The platform was taken
from a smartphone, and many of the existing ones – Google Glass have an
Android backed ecosystem.

